
Game studio Ready at Dawn switching to Rust for all new development - abhinickz
https://twitter.com/AndreaPessino/status/1021532074153394176
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Whenever I see people talking about the pains of "C/C++", my suspicions go up
that they are writing C++ in a "C with classes" style, and are having a
horrible experience.

~~~
lotyrin
When team sizes grow, time to hire those teams shrink, and deadlines shrink,
you trend toward the quality of work product being whatever the system
permits. Would you agree that C++ is overly permissive for such teams?

